# Game 42:Wolves(20-21) @ Spurs (33-10)



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

@









*Game time:*Saturday, 7:20pm (KSTC)

*Sheefo's Keys to the Game:*We need to contain their penetration, especially by Parker. We can not let guys like Manu and Finley get off to good starts. Hopefully guys who didn't see a lot of minutes last night will step it up tonight. Go wolves.

*Prediction:*L
*Prediction Record:*(24-17)


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

KG needs to dominate around Duncan like that game at Target Center but his team didnt fare well to grab a W. I want to see the same thing with KG, but this time with a better teamwork.


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

Manu isn't injured?


----------



## The King of the World (Dec 28, 2003)

I read that he may be back tonight, but I'm skeptical. That ankle sprain looked pretty severe, and the Spurs said he would be out a while (he's only missed three games). Either way, if he's back, I'm sure he won't be near 100%. I still have to go with the Spurs though.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Duncan, Horry, and Ginobilli are all probable for tonight's game.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Oh yeah I remember watching that game where Manu got hurt... I heard he was crying when he got hurt.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

sheefo13 said:


> Oh yeah I remember watching that game where Manu got hurt... I heard he was crying when he got hurt.


:laugh:

i bet we lose since they are like 20-3 at home...and we are like 7-15 on the road...


----------



## Flanders (Jul 24, 2004)

I hope Banks plays this game. 

I also hope Troy loses a leg, his NBA career, and the team gets cap space. Yeah, that's pretty harsh...

Oh yeah, prediction? We lose big time.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

reed is getting to play


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Reed can shoot.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Whoa! The ref slipped and fell and the Wolves did a sloppy job doing the fast break but didnt finish it.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Eh, an okay half.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Griffin needs to stop pumping the outside jumpers and starting to dominate inside the paint.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Sweet revenge KG pulled on Rasho


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

KG rejected TD twice!


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Tony Parker's killing this team.


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

**** we were so close earlier now were down by 8 .

13 tourn.


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

we really gotta step it up now if we wanna win,cause we can with 6 pts. deficit,it will take a great effort by KG and Slick right now.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Blount, a bucket plus foul

Should brought us closer.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Oh, I guess not. The pressure is really putting on them right now.


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

Reed on the floor right now,interesting.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Garnett with 3 pointer! 75-81 Spurs


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

Damn very nice...hope he'll get another one to drop


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Damn, Duncan still is dominating over us. Somebody better put a brake on him.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Why the hell would AC post it up when Duncan and Rasho are there to defend the hoop? That's ridiclous!


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

Only four.

KG&Ricky really gotta put their best right now to get the lead!
go to paint and draw fouls!


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Another sloppy fast break and didnt finish


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Jaric airballed this time. The possible victory is getting farther and farther away


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

what the hell jaric thinks he's doing?!?!


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

The last 7 Minnesota points were all free throws, this is saddening.


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

we lost this one,now i can be sour.
KG didn't get the ball right away after we made it to only 4 now it's 13 **** this **** up.

ahhhhhhhh we could have got this one!!!
it was right there and we blew it with bad decisions


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

They have a severe case of butterfingers tonight, they can't seem to be capable to hold the ball longer than that.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

So long for the Victory. As I hated to see the Spurs to get away with it, they did the heck of job tonite against us.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

well u can't expect to beat the 2nd best team in bball when u can't stop their 2 best guys all night... nice game by blount tonight


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Yea...


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

blount with 18 pts 6 boards(5 offensive) and a cpl blocks...nice...building block for us there


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Well honestly, I am proud of how this team played. We got screwed over with a lot of missed layups. 2nd game for 3 players and a back to back. We stayed close despite guys turning it over because of taveling or not being familiar with one another. I like this squad.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

I think the team will need some time to gel before it can beat down on the Spurs.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> I think the team will need some time to gel before it can beat down on the Spurs.


True. Things happen too fast for the team last 48 hours or so.


----------



## The King of the World (Dec 28, 2003)

Well, I was expecting the loss, so I'm not disappointed with the outcome. It definitely would have nice to win though...we played a fairly good game until the last 3 minutes. 

I'm very encouraged by what I saw tonight. There were lapses as it was pretty obvious that the team needs time to gel, but generally I think it went well. I'm sold on Ricky Davis. As far as I'm concerned, he's a perfect fit. I liked what I saw from Blount. He should fit in nicely and should hit his share of open mid-range jumpers when KG sees some attention in the post. Of course I definitely want him to step up his defensive rebounding game, but more than anything I'm just elated to see some sort of production from the center position. I feel good about this team once the new players begin to feel a little more comfortable. Obviously we're still a few moves away from really contending, but I think this is a good start.


----------



## Flanders (Jul 24, 2004)

We could have cut the deficit to only 2 had Ricky Davis dunked on NVE when he got that steal at 81-85. He missed it though...would have been awesome if he scored on that possession. Spurs would have called a TO. Who knows what could have happened then?

The new guys are bringing in a lot of energy. It's great to have a big man next to KG that can hit the 15-footer, it really is. We still need a point guard. How about Jaric for Cassell? :biggrin: 

I wish we had Mike Bibby...


----------

